# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik ben blij dat ik een mirenaspiraal heb

## Leontien

Op MediCity.nl wordt er veel gepost over de mirenaspiraal. Vandaar dat er nu een enquète over geplaatst wordt. Zo krijgen we een overzicht hoeveel vrouwen er blij zijn met de mirenaspiraal en hoeveel niet. 

Dus breng hier je stem uit en geef je mening.

----------


## frieda1961

Ivm een hartinfarct mocht ik de "gewone" pil niet meer slikken en zo kwamen we dus bij de Mirena terecht.
Nou echt van alles wat ik in het leven geprobeerd heb is dit het allerbeste!!!!
Ik heb nog 1 keer 2 dagen gemenstrueerd zo een 4 weken na plaatsing en daarna niet meer. Een wonder. Heb het nu 8 maanden en ik wens vaak dat ik het al 10 jaar eerder had geweten. Ik kan het iedereen aanraden wat ik in mijn kennissenkring al doe.

----------


## irbe

heb nu een 2-tal maanden het spiraal en ben in het totaal nog maar een paar dagen bloedverlies vrij geweest. Hoop dat dit vlug stopt.

----------


## savrie

ik ben superrrrrr content van de mirena spiraal!!!
ik heb ze ondertussen al bijna 2 jaar,en heb nooit mijn maandstonden meer!!
woehoe !!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## lempinimi

Binnenkort van mij ook een reactie hier, ik laat namelijk begin volgende week een Mirena-spiraaltje plaatsen. Weet nog niet wanneer precies, volgens de huisarts is het het minst vervelend op de 3e dag van de cyclus en voor die dag moet ik dan een afspraak maken, als ik maandag ongesteld wordt, zou dat dus woensdag zijn.

----------


## groupke

In november 2008 wordt mijn derde mirenaspiraal geplaatst. Ik heb dus al 10 jaar een mirenaspiraal. Zoals je al zal begrijpen ben ik er supertevreden over.

----------


## Wendy_one

Ik heb er spijt van.. Laat hem nooit meer plaatsen..

----------


## Rentenier

Ik heb 1,5 jaar een Mirenaspiraal en iedere maand mijn regels. De ene maand meer dan de andere, maar vind het niet erg. Voel mij meer vrouw dan toen ik prikpil nam. Heb wel andere kwaaltjes die mij ergeren. Vooral acne, dus als iemand hetzelfde probleem heeft en een oplossing, laat het mij weten.

----------


## Charlotte

Ja, ik ben erg blij met de mirena spiraal en ik merk er niets van. De aanleiding was dat ik bijna een jaar lang zoveel bloed verloor dat het met 3 zakken aangevuld moest worden. Na het plaatsen van het spiraal had ik toch nog een aantal maanden onophoudelijk flink bloedverlies. Daarna werd het af en toe 's ochtends een paar druppels. Over iets meer dan een jaar zit hij er 5 jaar in. Ik ben benieuwd naar ervaringen of het bloedverlies na plaatsing van een 2de of 3e weer erger kan worden.

----------


## jeannete baert

ik heb hem nu 2 maanden en heb nog steeds bijna elke dag bloedverlies soms veel meestal een beetje waneer houd dit op

----------


## irbe

Ik heb het spiraal sedert november 2007. Het is pas sinds een 3-tal maanden dat het bloedverlies genormaliseerd is. De bloedingen duurden ook zeer lang (weliswaar minder maar toch). nu heb ik een paar dagen bloedverlies (niet veel). Het heeft dus blijkbaar soms zeer veel tijd nodig om zijn 'werk' goed te doen. 
Volgens de gynaecoloog is het niet normaal dat het zo lang duurt. Hij heeft me een maand bijkomende hormonen laten nemen maar na die maand was het niet veel veranderd. Ik ben in ieder geval blij dat het nu heel wat beter wordt. Succes en veel geduld gewenst.

----------


## Irmalouise

Ik heb sinds 1-4-2008 ook de mirena, maar ben dus nog gewoon ongesteld  :Frown: , wel heel weinig hoor, maar toch??
Ook heb ik altijd hoofdpijn (migraine) op de 1ste dag van de ongesteldheid.
Ik denk er aan om de spiraal eruit te laten halen want ik heb ook over mijn hele lichaam jeuk, en zag vandaag in de bijsluiter dat dat kan komen door de spiraal. En aangezien het erger word tijdens de menstruatie denk ik dat het toch met dat ding te maken heeft.

Lastig hoor, maar word echt gek van de jeuk, heb al van alles geprobeerd ander wasmiddel/ andere shampoo/ andere dingen voor onder de douche maar niks helpt. Dus het komt denk ik toch van binnenuit.

----------


## Déylanna

Ik ben zeker blij dat ik de Mirena (weer) heb  :Smile:  Mijn menstruaties waren altijd heel heftig en pijnlijk. Ik heb nu met de spiraal totaal geen menstruatie meer, en ook helemaal geen klachten van de spiraal zelf. Gisteren weer een controle echo gehad en hij zat nog netjes op zijn plekkie. Voor mij is dit de idiaale vorm van anticonceptie.  :Smile:

----------


## Jitsje

Hoi!

Ik heb nu zo'n 14 dagen geleden mijn derde Mirena spiraaltje laten plaatsen en ik heb er alle vertrouwen in dat ik er opnieuw 5 jaar uiterst tevreden zal over zijn...

Er vroeg hier iemand naar het bloedverlies bij een tweede Mirena spiraaltje?

Ja, ik merkte het eerste jaar na het plaatsen van mijn tweede Mirena een verschil, ik ondervond regelmatiger bloedvertlies (dit in tegenstelling tot de vorige jaren -eerste Mirena - toen had ik quasi geen bloedverlies).


Een jaar na het plaatsen van mijn tweede Mirena spiraal stabiliseerde zich het bloedverlies op regelmatige tijdstippen (maandelijks) en kom ik het weinige bloedverlies opvangen met een paar dagen een inlegkruisje.

Nu, mijn derde Mirena-spiraaltje en het lijkt er op dat ik eveneens heel weinig bloedverlies zal hebben, enkel wat spotting tijdens de menstruatiedagen.

Volgens mijn gynaecoloog kan/mag ik gerust doorgaan tijdens de menopauze met het spiraaltje, het vangt de onregelmatige bloedingen op (eigen aan de overgang), dus waarom niet dan? Ik weet alleen niet of er dan een nieuw (immers vierde spiraaltje) zal worden geplaatst?. 

Ik ben momenteel 44 jaar en zal dus 49 jaar zijn als het Mirena spiraaltje 'uitgewerkt' zal zijn ...

----------


## jeannete baert

heeft iemand last van gewichtstoename door de mirenaspiraal

----------

